# 2nd Annual West Bay Redfish Showdown



## WestEndAngler

2nd Annual West Bay Redfish Showdown!

October 9, 2010

6AM - 4PM (Fishing Time)

Weigh-in: 4PM - 5PM

Rules & Details regarding tournament: Please review PDF below.

Awards immediately following last team to weigh-in.

We are still getting sponsors together. This one is going to be BIG!

Paid entries will receive a captains bag of goodies.

T-shirts, hats & visors will be available.

Door prizes will be available, we will have a ticket system this time for drawings and maybe even a raffle.

Its still a ways off to list everything we have planned. Registration is already up & running.

We'll have another early bird drawing. Any registrations received prior to October 1, 2010 will be eligible.

More details to come regarding prizes & awards.

http://www.fishwestend.com/general/tournament


----------



## bayourat

Do we have to check in the morning of the tournament?


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Charlie's Custom Rods will be there for sure.


----------



## WestEndAngler

bayourat said:


> Do we have to check in the morning of the tournament?


No there is no check in for our tournaments...

We are 20 days away!!!

Just a reminder, earl bird registration is going on through the end of the month! $50 will be handed out to a lucky angler whom registers before the end of the month.

I have updated the rules slightly to be a little more clear on the weigh in.

Please excuse the external link as 2COOL doesn't allow PDF's

http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7561


----------



## WestEndAngler

Almost a week out from the event. Early bird registration ends today (eligible for early bird prize) registration as always will continue as usual up to the start of the tournament.

Looking forward to seeing some of y'all there!


----------



## Alex258

I'll be there!


----------



## deano77511

Yepp i am trying to be there also,going to be a good one!


----------



## Hogie70

I will be there with bell on...


----------



## imhammer

I'm in!


----------



## Nwilkins

Coe, wish I could, ya'll run a great event!!!!
Next time I am in


----------



## shallowist

I am looking forward to this one, need a little redemption after bombing in the trout event earlier this year. Add to the fun that it's ONLY WEST BAY!! Makes for a much more competitive tournament when the jetties and other bays arean't in the picture.


----------



## Texxan1

Kaylin and I are IN 

Bring on those PIG redfish!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler

Glad y'all can make it! We have some good captain's bags being put together for all participants!


----------



## j wadd

capt meeting?


----------



## WillieP

Can't fish it but will try to be down for the weigh-in. Good luck guy's.


----------



## imhammer

Getting ready......These temps ought to make it perfect out there!


----------



## plugr

Ought to be a great event ...... they usually are . Fun times !!


----------



## Bubbaette

Sure wish I could fish this but already fishing a ladies tournament in Corpus -- maybe next year. Hope you'll have a great tournament.


----------



## beach

Should be good weather!


----------



## reeltimer

plugr said:


> Ought to be a great event ...... they usually are . Fun times !!


Plugr who you teaming up with i may have to sit on the sidelines for this one my jack plate went on strike!


----------



## WestEndAngler

Bubbaette said:


> Sure wish I could fish this but already fishing a ladies tournament in Corpus -- maybe next year. Hope you'll have a great tournament.


Sorry you won't be able to maket it!

Good luck in Corpus!

Our Winter Trout tournament is in January. So look for that after the new year!!

Last week to register all! We accept PayPal & CC on the website. Any questions you can call me.

713-594-4252

Thanks,

Coe-


----------



## Ibtsoom

I'm still in the air at the moment but I'm trying really hard!!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

West Bay Redfish Showdown
Here are a few rods I donated for the tournament. I hope you enjoy them


----------



## Ibtsoom

I was able to work it out! I'm in!


----------



## reeltimer

I'm in!........Chuck those rod's look sweet.


----------



## WestEndAngler

All- It's looking like another good turnout!!!

I spoke to Chuck with Charlie's Custom Rod today and he posted some nice rods (see above) for some lucky anglers I believe we'll have 3 rods at the tournament

I also received 3 rods today from Billy StiX & have not had a chance to unwrap yet, but I will get pics posted soon!

*A total of 6 Rods!!*

A package of Big Nasty Baits for every angler entered!

2 Big Nasty T-shirts & stickers

Texas Outdoors Journal has given every participant a free copy of their October issue!

A complete oxygen system will be awarded to the 1st place team! Donated by Pro 02 Systems _Texxan1_

Captain Greg Francis (_Aqua Pimp_) with Saltwater Assault Guide Service has donated a 1/2 day Winter Trout Wadefishing Trip for 3 for the 2011 year.

Hook Set Marine Gear has supplied us with the following:

Hookset Belt, 4"
Hookset Belt, 6"
2 Hookset Stringers, 10'
2 Buff
2 Hookset Boga Float
2 FINS Line
9 Brown Sea Devil
9 Brown Devil Eye
4 Hookset Hats
2 Hookset Visors
4 Hookset Shirts
10 Midcoast Lil Bit

2 Free Tournament Entries to any 2011 FishWestEnd Tournament! (Excludes Side Pot)

FishWestEnd Koozie & Sticker to all anglers


----------



## WestEndAngler

Gift cards to Academy have been donated & some goodies & gift certificate from Lutes Marine on Chocolate Bayou!


----------



## WestEndAngler

Here's a current list of teams participating. Registration is open until the start of the tournament!

Tail Chasers 
See N Spots 
Off Constantly 
Team Okuma 
Albert's Hammer 
Steady Yak'n 
Team SCB 
Popovich / Soule' 
Team Cashiola 
Too Legit to Quit 
Team Waggenspack 
Tall Tailes 
Team Ibtsoom 
Team Third Stone 
Team Notorious 
Team Battistoni 
B&K Redfish Junkie's 
Team 0.0 Lbs 
Team Reely Out There 
Rob & Kev 
Team No Boat


----------



## BACLIFF BERT

You can go ahead and engrave my name on the first place trophy right now to save you time.


----------

